# Medaillon der Horde



## c25xe (19. März 2008)

Beim Medaillon der Horde steht bei Rasse noch: "Rasse: Orc, Untoter, Tauren, Troll" und kann deshalb nicht vom meinem Blutelfpriester im Charplaner angelegt werden.

Richtig wäre




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




also ohne rassenbeschränkung


----------



## Beowolve (19. März 2008)

c25xe schrieb:


> Beim Medaillon der Horde steht bei Rasse noch: "Rasse: Orc, Untoter, Tauren, Troll" und kann deshalb nicht vom meinem Blutelfpriester im Charplaner angelegt werden.
> 
> Richtig wäre
> 
> ...



Sollte innerhalb der nächsten 10min funktionieren.


----------



## c25xe (19. März 2008)

Beowolve schrieb:


> Sollte innerhalb der nächsten 10min funktionieren.



jupp klappt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

